# isolating berried shrimp?



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

I have a 20g with Red Cherries and Amanos, they are sharing it with some juvie BNP's, two small Panda Corys and some endlers. There are lots of plants in the tank right now as well.
Lately I have seen at least 2 red and today one amano heavily berried. Should I (a) let nature take its course and leave everything alone or (b) isolate the pregnant shrimp in a breeder net?
I guess my question is, will the endlers go after the shrimplets and or will the adult shrimp eat the babies...

Just found this too...ShrimpNow !!! - Caridina Japonica breeding


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Amanos require salt water to have babies. Endlers will probably eat the baby cherries. If you go o'natural then make sure the baby shrimp have lots of places to hide from the enemy. Good Luck.


----------



## ibbica (Nov 20, 2012)

LOL I just noticed yesterday that I'm in basically the same situation as you... I'm not planning to worry about this batch but want to try raising the babies the next time.

The Amano eggs will likely hatch, but the babies won't survive long in freshwater (even if they don't get eaten). I'm considering following the instructions found in a different post on that same site that you found (google "Amano shrimp breeding", should be the first link), but since I only have a 5.5 gallon tank to spare, I'm working on the assumption that I'll have to do a lot of water changes and probably lose a bunch of the babies :/

For the cherries, I'm personally planning to let them survive or not on their own. I do have lots of java moss in the tank now, so hopefully that will give them a decent shot at staying out of the tetras' bellies


----------

